# Does A Wireless Anti Static Wrist Strap Work?



## CTRLurself

If it doesn't connect to a ground it can't possibly be 100% effective... at least that's what the laws of physics tell us.


----------



## Atomfix

It should, The wireless ones have a built in capacitor which slowly charges up from the static energy that your body picks up or produce, it will discharge automatically when your not wearing it


----------



## begjr2

Well i guess technically It could work. Im actually in the avionics field and we anti static mats u stand on or a wrist strap and we also have something really similar to what u posted and acording to our Avionics Holy Manual all 3 are allowed to be used


----------



## Mattyd893

Don't risk it! A physical connection to ground is the only guarantee you have! There is a lot o debate about the reliability of these wireless versions, plus some rules to follow before using. By the time you've thought about everythin, just get a standard version plus follow the usual simple rules:
Disconnect power
Discharge remaining power (stored in capacitors etc) by turning on a couple of times with no cable attached
connect your skin with the case when inserting components

I work day to day with electronics and would not even consider one!


----------



## Xtremexx

is it possible to check if it works? like a test or something?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremexx;14697042*
> is it possible to check if it works? like a test or something?


Here's the thing, it will work to a point, and then once it's reached it's limit you'll start releasing ESD anyways.


----------



## Xtremexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom];14697063*
> Here's the thing, it will work to a point, and then once it's reached it's limit you'll start releasing ESD anyways.


so what your saying is get in and get out quickly? and do you have like a time frame? i have pretty good handi co-ordination


----------



## jach11

I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


----------



## Xtremexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14697101*
> I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


this is my first ever good computer, worked 6 months for it, i break it and im screwed lol, thats why i bought this, cant take risks, and there is carpet EVERYWHERE!!! except from one spot


----------



## jach11

I always work on my computer off the carpet and on my desk. My whole 2nd floor has carpet (except the bath room) and i never get shocked or anything.


----------



## zidave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14697101*
> I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


I've gone through numerous rig builds with no problems by doing this. I'm sure it doesn't hurt that I live in a humid state.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14697101*
> I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


+1 really all you need to do..and don't shuffle around


----------



## xTweetyBird

I just got done building my first build. Install the PSU first and plug it in. Make sure it's switched off. Just touch the PSU every couple of minutes and you will be fine.

EDIT: Yeah, don't shuffle your feet around on the carpet a lot.


----------



## OwdLarrd

Hi,
I''m new to the forums, but you cover many topics of interest. I found you by Googling about an new anti-static wrist-strap of the wireless variety i've recently purchased. Being originally based in electronics for apprenticeship and college, many many moons ago, i'm somewhat doubtful of their effectiveness.

So i'd like to throw open the discussion on Wireless Anti-Static ESD Wrist Straps, and whether they are effective, once again!









I see that this thread is dated, but the popularity of these Wireless ESD Wrist Straps seem to be increasing. My understanding is they are based upon passive ionization, BUT, the problem with passive ionization is that it is distance and potential related. Quoting from the ESD Journal http://www.esdjournal.com/ they say, "_We have never seen a passive ionizer reduce a charged body below 1,000 Volts in the best of conditions. The new "wireless" strap even states that it is not for use in dry climates._"

Even this article is dated, from October 2005, and oh-my oh-my hasn't theory and hardware moved on since 2005. BUT have Anti-Static ESD Cordless Wrist Straps now evolved!

for full article referenced above= We Challenge Wireless Wrist Strap Manufacturers! Send in yours for evaluation if you dare! (Oct, 2005)

Hope to get some insight from y'all,

Sean
aka OwdLarrd

PS my input to discussion later in this thread is, Absolutely YES, wear an anti-static strap, (but especially when handing RAM), buy with an anti-static strap an anti-static mat, ensuring you have earthed extension leads and power chords, and earth yourself, via a 1 Mega Ohm resistor, from your matt / strap / both. Faults on systems are rarely complete failure, but "niggles" on performance, hangs etc become all too frequent, and a pig to diagnose once there!!!


----------



## ThomasD

The "clean room approved" description tells you the thing is snake oil. All that really means is the device has been tested and found not to shed excessive numbers of particulates of a certain size. Which has jack squat to do with ESD.

The only _reliable_ way to prevent a harmful static discharge it to maintain a continuous connection to a suitable ground source. Hard to do that without a conductor, and air is a lousy conductor.


----------



## Mr Static

Wireless ESD wrist straps are the equivalent of modern day snake oil.

We have tested various models of these at work and are in the process of writing a paper and issuing a GIDEP (Government Industry Data Exchange Program) Report warning against their use. You can build up large charges on your body through the process known as tribo-electrification and when you make contact with something grounded or at a lesser potential - the charge is rapidly transferred to the lower potential. This creates the zap you feel (above 2.0 kV) and the visible spark you see if the charge is > 3.5 kV. Here in the desert, I have measured body charges of > 30.0 kV (the limits of my field-meters and electrostatic voltmeters). Some components can be damaged by as little as 20 V so even if you don't see or feel the discharge it exists and can damage sensitive electronics. If it does not cause catastrophic failure you can induce latent failures that have a variety of symptoms - your clocking could be off, you could have intermittent localized failures, slow or poor system performance, and other symptoms you may or may not notice. So saying you built X amount of rigs without any problems may not be 100% correct. At any rate, using a real and properly grounded wrist strap is cheap insurance.

These wireless wrist straps are increasingly available through otherwise reputable sources - Fry's, New Egg, Amazon, etc. - and questionable sources like ebay. Most of them are of Chinese origin - in fact at the most recent ESD Association Symposium in Reno last month, one of our Chinese distributors had the interlocking metal version on proud display. This is embarrassing and indicates the level of ignorance and complacent acceptance that surrounds these wrist straps. It indicates a willingness to believe bad theory foregoing science in order sell cheap worthless goods in the name of quick profit.

I have a little experience manufacturing semiconductors where ESD Control is a critical part of the process. My current work allows me to test, measure, analyze, evaluate, and recommend protection for a variety of flight test electronics, launch systems, and the environments in which they are built and designed to operate within. Some of the equipment I use is closely related to the reality TV shows that ghost hunters use - basically because there are varying electrostatic fields everywhere and the uniformed accept them as paranormal activity.

I can continue on endlessly about electrostatics and ESD but y'all probably need a break. Short answer on the wireless wrist straps - they sure may look cool but they do not live up to their claims and are not worth risk.

Here is a video of some of our testing: Operation Cordless Wrist Strap - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h3xxv4TsfA

And something more entertaining from Dave over at the EEVblog: Cordless Anti-Static Wristbands BUSTED! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvgW5iWXbts


----------



## Bignouf

Thank you Mr Static for your insights, really helpful. I just subscribed to thank you because apparently no one felt the need for it









I was considering buying one and you just convinced me not to; all that with a very interesting and thourough explanation.
Even though it could look like nothing, it's good to find answers supported with evidences.
Thanks again,
Bignouf


----------



## racecar56

I don't remember ever hearing about "cordless anti-static wrist straps" until recently, when I was looking on eBay for anti-static straps. I _knew_ something was wrong with that from the beginning: how in the world are you supposed to be _grounded_ if you aren't actually _touching_ the ground? That made no sense. Now, after reading this thread, I understand how they "work", but this confirms my theory that it is absolutely not a substitute for a standard anti-static strap.

Thank you, Mr. Static, for the test results. Those are interesting to see, and the myth busting video was useful and funny!

I'm not surprised at all at this conclusion, as it makes perfect sense. What I do find _unsettling_, however, is the sheer amount of people purchasing these. For instance, look at this eBay listing, and (keeping link rot in mind, I'll specify the current value here) you will see that _875_ of these have sold, and that's just that _one listing!_ There may very well be _thousands_ of people out there who trust their cordless anti-static straps with electronics projects for themselves, or, even worse, for working on others' electronics. At least I'm not one of them, I can guarantee you that!

Of course, those aren't even close to how many generic Chinese electronic products are circling this Earth. Look how many people are quite possibly using time-bombs as their laptop/phone batteries, power adapters, you name it. Impulse buys and generic electronics: two evil things that go hand-in-hand. If only people would research things before they purchased...

...oh, and happy Thanksgiving, everyone! This thread is something to be thankful for, as it has steered people away from the fraud that is "cordless anti-static straps".


----------



## dcloud

As someone who works in an electronics plant. This thing is garbage.

Mr. Static already nailed it on the head, so I won't go too more into it. The point of being grounded is so that any charges that are built up have somewhere to go instead of discharging onto your components and damaging them. This *needs* to be constant. For those who are periodically touching your cases, etc.......you're still playing with fire.


----------



## Twist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


I never do it period and have yet to see an issue after building over 50 systems for family and friends and even working on phones and a few dozen consoles.


----------



## Nick2012Future

I have a question. What is GND reference to charging the capacitor. Instead of capacitor, that could be LED that could take the charge away. But, if a current flows in one direction that happens to it in the end that should be GND reference. What is it?


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I just touch my psu/case once in a while when working on my rig. No need for it. Ive never had anything go bad on me.


Yeah same here. the case of your PSU is grounded, and its touching your computer case, so if your PSU is plugged in (doesn't have to be switched on), it's all grounded.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2012Future*
> 
> I have a question. What is GND reference to charging the capacitor. Instead of capacitor, that could be LED that could take the charge away. But, if a current flows in one direction that happens to it in the end that should be GND reference. What is it?


It discharges to the air over time. Inductance and other things, advanced electrical theory, etc etc. DC is really an oversimplified way of thinking about electricity, there are so many other oddities that you never get to exploit in a DC system.


----------



## Nick2012Future

By the way, it does not look very expensive tool. Cost 2-5$, but working with high tech everything matters.


----------

